# Trying to Root Samsung Galaxy S1 2.3.5 on Mac



## PaddyDetox (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey, I am new to this, and all, android root forums, so if this is a redundancy or in the wrong spot, I apologize. I have had my samsung GS1 since it came out basically, and everything still works pretty well so i haven't seen the need to get a new phone, until recently when the RAM started spiking at almost max. I want to root it to get rid of all the bloat-ware, and potentially upgrade OS. I'm on a mac, and all the resources/tutorials i've found are for PC, and outdated. Is there anyone here who has any current info/steps/walk-thru's for mac users to root their device? I am a complete novice when it comes to this, so as detailed of a step-by-step would be incredibly helpful. Thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide!

Paddy

OH not sure if it matters or not, but it's a verizon GS1.


----------

